# Used ONR for the first time today



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Its been a slow and painful process to get to this stage, working 6 day weeks and little time on day off (spent most of my cleaning nooks and crannies). Today finally got to use this wonder liquid. 

Read and re read the guide and was finally ready. So onto the cleaning. Spray...dwell...wipe. Good so far and after using my yellow kent microfiber drying cloth to pat it dry, it came away clean so ONR doing its job there. Then I sprayed the ONR again for use as a QD (as per bigpikes video) and here's where it started to go wrong. The cheap tesco microfibers were useless at drying and just moved the water around. The ONR didn't evaporate either and was left with heavy smearing. 

I was thinking of getting another QD. One with better drying properties and maybe some better microfibers. 

My car is a large saloon and only managed the roof, two doors and half of the wing in an hour!

Comments and advice welcomed


----------



## warrmr (Jan 10, 2014)

I use FK #425 but have seen that some people also use Z6 or Garrys Detail Juice if you can get any for a reasonable price in the uk. Speed wise it took me 1 hour 30 to do a fiesta the first time I used ONR now I have it down to 45 mins including interior glass.


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Are you sing a ONR as a Rinseless wash or a waterless wash?
What is the dilution ration being used?
What is the wash media?

There is absolutely no need for a QD. ONR used correctly evaporates to a brilliant shine.

There is a brilliant thread on ONR http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=195294


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I'm using it as a rinseless wash with 4 capfuls/10 litres water in the wash bucket (hard water area) and 3 capfuls/1.5 litres for the pre spray. Wash media is a B&Q grout sponge.

I have tried to follow that guide to the best of my ability.


----------



## peterdoherty (Nov 6, 2013)

used it last week for the first time also following the guide using B&Q sponge with no probs. Little less dilution ratio for me as sof****er area.

Using c2v3 @ 1:10 as a QD.

Must say I'm amazed.

Also soaked a MF in it and wrapped it around the wheel spokes and they came up amazing.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I would say that the dilution isn't right. I use 2 caps per 10l and 1 cap for 3l of pre spray.

Before I had "dialled" in my mix ratio I found the same issues as you.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

I followed lowiepetes guide for the dilution ratios


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Ok, I've been reading about microfibre cloths and found out that the polymide content in them is what absorbs the water! Mine are 100% polyester! So I will get some new ones.

After the initial drying, should I skip the stage where I reapply ONR at QD strength?


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

The Lowiepetes guide is the best place to start to learn about ONR, I differ from his excellent guide in that once the initial wipe has taken place I spray the Optimum wax onto a MF cloth for the final wipe. This way not only does the paint get dried but it also waxes the car at the same time

Here is another variation, the only thing I would suggest differently (for this video) is pre-spraying the ONR






Another version


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

noobie said:


> Ok, I've been reading about microfibre cloths and found out that the polymide content in them is what absorbs the water! Mine are 100% polyester! So I will get some new ones.
> 
> After the initial drying, should I skip the stage where I reapply ONR at QD strength?


Good man - you did figure out what the problem was - I too have a couple of 100% polyester MFs and after struggling initially, I now use them only for dry duty. You need at least 20% polyamides - 30% is desirable for drying duty.

I also feel that your QD solution was stronger than required.


----------



## mattyh2013 (Aug 5, 2013)

I use 2 caps per 10l and 1 cap in my 1.5l of sprayer for pre spray.


----------



## noobie (Jan 19, 2014)

Lowiejackson, do you apply this spray wax after each wash?

Guru, yes I hope so. I was a bit disappointed yesterday after all my efforts and almost threw in the towel. Now my enthusiasm has returned. Can you recommend some reasonably priced drying towels?

Re: dilution. What would you recommend for a hard water area?


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

There are a lot of drying towels out there. These look good -

http://www.seriousperformance.co.uk/Products,71,toView_554.html

http://www.rollupandshine.com/flexipads-white-super-plush-drying-towel-61cm-x-90cm-356-p.asp

I may be wrong, but IIRC for drying you need ONR at 1:64 dilution ratio.


----------



## lowejackson (Feb 23, 2006)

noobie said:


> Lowiejackson, do you apply this spray wax after each wash?......


I either use Optimum Car Wax (OCW) or a QD but most of the time I use OCW. One or two sprays per panel is generally enough. Drying towel makes a big difference, you are not trying to get the paint bone dry. A quick wipe with very little pressure is enough. I can give the car a quick wash and wax in about 25 minutes.


----------

